# Best quality cheap flash for t3i



## BTaylor946 (Mar 20, 2012)

So I'm looking at a budget of under $200 for portrait photography, I'm most likely leaning towards the Nissin Di866, "robustness" and the fact it's build isn't the Rolls Royce of flashes doesn't bother me, as long as it doesnt appear to be a toy from a McDonald's happy meal. 

But yeah, I'm not using any external flashes and I will most likely use diffusers and accessories with it. 

Open to any better suggestions!!


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 20, 2012)

cheap and best do not go in same sentence with photographic equipment.

save an extra 80 bucks and get Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash

thats 10 packs of smokes or 40 cups of coffee at starbucks or a few happy meals at McDonalds


----------



## BTaylor946 (Mar 20, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:
			
		

> cheap and best do not go in same sentence with photographic equipment.
> 
> save an extra 80 bucks and get Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash



I meant best quality that you can get at a low price lol. Like best for under $200 

? How much?


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> cheap and best do not go in same sentence with photographic equipment.
> 
> save an extra 80 bucks and get Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash
> 
> thats 10 packs of smokes or 40 cups of coffee at starbucks or a few happy meals at McDonalds


 
I like your logic there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2012)

BTaylor946 said:


> Best quality cheap flash for t3i.....
> 
> So I'm looking at a budget of under $200 for portrait photography.....


Will you be shooting indoors or out on location? What type of light modifies are you planning to use?

For portrait photography you want to get the flash unit off the camera. Plus TTL delivers inconsistant results and steals a lot of your artistic control. So, you can get as much light from an inexpensive manual flash for less $$$'s.

The term portrait photography covers a fairly broad spectrum of photograph types - head shots, head/shoulders, 3/4, full body, groups, etc.
Hot shoe flash units aren't all that powerful as far as using them for doing portraiture. For doing some types of portraiture they aren't powerful enough and you 2 or more flash units at each light location.
Hot shoe flash unit power is rated by the unit's GN number. However, be sure to factor in the ISO and focal length the flash unit's GN is stated for.

Flashpoint II 320M, 150 Watt Second AC / DC Monolight Strobe.

Impact Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit 

Speedlite YN560 Flash for Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus Cameras


----------

